# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Anafranil

## pruts

Mijn psychiater heeft mij vandaag anafranil aanbevolen bovenop mijn Efexor. Ik heb er al veel over gelezen, maar ik zou graag meer weten van mensen die het genomen hebben hoe de ervaringen daarmee waren? 
Is het waar dat je daar zoveel van bijkomt? 

Dank je voor eventuele ervaringen!

----------

